# Can anyone recommend a good lawyer



## davidfryer23 (May 2, 2009)

Does anyone know a good english/english speaking lawyer either in the UK or in Spain. The problem I need solving arises out of the death, with a UK will but without a Spanish will, of a UK national who owned a property jointly in spain.

Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

davidfryer23 said:


> Does anyone know a good english/english speaking lawyer either in the UK or in Spain. The problem I need solving arises out of the death, with a UK will but without a Spanish will, of a UK national who owned a property jointly in spain.
> 
> Thanks


HI & Welcome!

This is a common problem and highly publicised on a weekly basis in all the local press here in Spain. What would be helpful is if you say where geographically in the UK or Spain you are (I see here it says italy!). I think with cases of wills and probate you (or whoever is involved) will need to see the lawyer face to face so an idea of the location would be useful!


----------



## davidfryer23 (May 2, 2009)

steve_in_spain said:


> HI & Welcome!
> 
> This is a common problem and highly publicised on a weekly basis in all the local press here in Spain. What would be helpful is if you say where geographically in the UK or Spain you are (I see here it says italy!). I think with cases of wills and probate you (or whoever is involved) will need to see the lawyer face to face so an idea of the location would be useful!


This query relates to a property in Almeria. The family of the person who has died live in the UK , near London. I'm asking the question on their behalf (as you rightly say, from Italy, because the forum has been useful for me with regard to information about my place in Italy. If possible the family would prefer to aviod having to travel to Almeria to deal with the property, so ideally a lawyer in the UK, but maybe with an office in Spain would be the best

Thanks, grazie, gracias


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

davidfryer23 said:


> This query relates to a property in Almeria. The family of the person who has died live in the UK , near London. I'm asking the question on their behalf (as you rightly say, from Italy, because the forum has been useful for me with regard to information about my place in Italy. If possible the family would prefer to aviod having to travel to Almeria to deal with the property, so ideally a lawyer in the UK, but maybe with an office in Spain would be the best
> 
> Thanks, grazie, gracias


You could try either Bailey Gibson or Irwin Mitchell, who are reputable English speaking Spanish Abogados - both with several offices in the UK. If you run their names through Google you will find their websites and contact details.


----------



## Beachcomber (May 10, 2009)

I would suggest you contact DePinna in London. They will know exactly what needs to be done and how to do it properly:

De Pinna Notaries

They have the necessary contacts all over Spain.


----------

